# Jersey Display Case



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

36 high by 34 wide display case with jersey pinned/mounted.

Client loved it.... his wife wasn't thrilled that it replaced the mirror on the wall.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Jim 
I want to make my own picture frames someday so I'll be attempting something similar at some point


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Marco said:


> 36 high by 34 wide display case with jersey pinned/mounted.
> 
> Client loved it.... his wife wasn't thrilled that it replaced the mirror on the wall.


"Mirror, mirror, on the wall...." Oh that's another story.
Nice job on the display case.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@Marco...

that fits right in..
nice work...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whenever the wife is not thrilled, there _will_ be repercussions.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Jim.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I'm just getting warmed up to the idea of making frames for my wife's artwork. I first want to make a spline jig, and I think a table saw miter jig. Here is one design for a miter jig, it runs on the fence, so it will be easy to cut many times into the two 45 angles. 



. There is another way which is to put miter bars on the bottom so there is only one cut through the 45 degree supports. This means you would have a stop block to set the distance you cut from the edge. For narrow frames, that stop block could be a tall vertical piece with clamping blocks to support the material. A little like this. 



Then there is this approach, which I really like. 




Now, here is a really interesting design for a miter sled, really nice approach.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you really want to strengthen the frame corners or are just going for a decorative look you can use a jig like the one in Tom's post with a dovetail bit on your router table.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mike said:


> If you really want to strengthen the frame corners or are just going for a decorative look you can use a jig like the one in Tom's post with a dovetail bit on your router table.


:smile: I want to strengthen the frame. They will generally be thin material, so there isn't any chance they will hold together with glue. I like the one with the tall support, which will likely work better for thin frames. My wife is just starting to paint 16x20 stretched canvas, so I like the long sides and stop block idea of the fourth mitering jig. I think once she gets hooked on larger canvases, I'll need to make some much larger frames. I don't think I'm going to do dovetail splines for some time.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Nice job Jim
> I want to make my own picture frames someday so I'll be attempting something similar at some point


Do check the videos I posted down this string. Really got me inspired. I can see you just can't do picture frames without great jigs. The Drunken Woodworker's approach seems more precise than any other I've seen.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

By signing up for the Woodsmith Shop weekly tips email you can download this plan for free:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/409/dovetail-keys.pdf


----------

